# What to use to 'glue' acrlyic hinges and hasps to glass?



## Roblicious (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello

I am making a arboreal setup with a 2.5g and it came with a glass lid and I am going to cut the glass into two and use sealant on the bottom 1/4, then I am getting a acrylic hinge and hasp from joshsfrogs.com (unless anyone knows a big chain store that carries those).

What do I use to 'glue' the acrylic to the glass? Not the same sealant used for the bottom glass of the lid right? Do I need to buy two types from home depot or lowes? Or is there one all around type 'glue' that I can use and be fine?

Thanks ahead


----------



## billopelma (Jul 27, 2011)

You need a methylene chloride based solvent that forms a bond by more or less chemically melting the acrylic, Weld-on is a popular brand. Availability is generally limited but can be found on line or for commercial uses like sign making supply companies or sometimes glass companies. Try Tap plastics for an online source.

Bill


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 28, 2011)

billopelma said:


> You need a methylene chloride based solvent that forms a bond by more or less chemically melting the acrylic, Weld-on is a popular brand. Availability is generally limited but can be found on line or for commercial uses like sign making supply companies or sometimes glass companies. Try Tap plastics for an online source.
> 
> Bill


Does that actually work for attaching acrylic to glass? I thought it was only acrylic to arylic. Many people use super glue, hot glue, or silicone sealant. A GOOD two sided tape can also do the trick. Not the thin clear stuff, but the thicker foam type, like 3M makes for holding molding on cars. You could also get the long plastic hinge like is used on glass aquarium lids. The glass just slips into it. No glue needed.


----------



## Roblicious (Jul 28, 2011)

plastic hinge for aquarium? Dont think Ive seen those ones, I have seen those metal clips for the sides.

JB weld be the same?


----------



## billopelma (Jul 28, 2011)

Oops, guess I read through that one too quick. 
Not sure there is a reliable way to attach them to glass, you could try epoxy.


Bill


----------



## Josh Craig (Aug 6, 2011)

I use aquarium silicone. You can find it in the fish section at petsmart.


----------



## Josh Craig (Aug 6, 2011)

It doesn't look good but it holds and it's safe for the tarantulas once it dries.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 7, 2011)

you could go to walmart and get some 2 part 5 minute clear epoxy...just squeeze, mix well, apply, hold....


----------



## DannyH (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not really sure, but I would buy something that is sold at a pet store, or that is non-toxic.


----------



## moose35 (Aug 8, 2011)

since a 2 1/2 gallon tank is so small why not try making a living hinge out of silicone . 
they are much stronger then you think.

moose


----------

